# Orbea Rise Hydro video review - best value but charging issue



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

What's the app your using to check battery? I charge night before or morning of usually for 3 hrs or so till blinking green light.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Tickle said:


> What's the app your using to check battery? I charge night before or morning of usually for 3 hrs or so till blinking green light.


The app is called STUnlocker. I think it costs $1 for the version I use.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Short of watching the video, what's your charging issue?
I've had no problems getting full charge in under 5 hrs on my Rise m20. 100% full, per my Garmin
Flashing green light = go


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

He said if you charge overnight or leave plugged in after fully charged it reduces down to 80%. 

Question- does your Garmin show speed in MPH?, I read Garmin units paired to the bike only show KPH.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Tickle said:


> He said if you charge overnight or leave plugged in after fully charged it reduces down to 80%.
> 
> Question- does your Garmin show speed in MPH?, I read Garmin units paired to the bike only show KPH.


Interesting. 
I have my charger on a 5 hr digital timer, so I don't know what it looks like following an overnight charge 

Yes, Garmin shows MPH and all my rides have been recorded as such on my Garmin phone app.

The Shimano-Garmin interface works really well on both my Rise and (former) YT Decoy.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Short of watching the video, what's your charging issue?
> I've had no problems getting full charge in 5 under hrs on my Rise m20. 100% full, per my Garmin
> Flashing green light = go


The charging issue is if one leaves the charger plugged in overnight or well after charging is complete, the charger discharges the battery to 80+%.

As far as I know, this only affects the Rise Hydro or aluminum bikes. These bikes have a different battery and charger from the carbon models. Higher capacity cells.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Interesting.
> I have my charger on a 5 hr digital timer, so I don't know what it looks like following an overnight charge
> 
> Yes, Garmin shows MPH and all my rides have been recorded as such on my Garmin phone app.
> ...


Thx I need to upgrade my Garmin I have an older low end model I just use for ride info, having the battery info handy and in % would be nice


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Tickle said:


> Thx I need to upgrade my Garmin I have an older low end model I just use for ride info, having the battery info handy and in % would be nice


The Shimano interface on the Garmin 830 works flawlessly. The percent battery and estimated range are the most handy features. Particularly on the Rise, since Orbea decided to forego a bike-mounted display for the sake of cleaner aesthetics.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Francis Cebedo said:


> As far as I know, this only affects the Rise Hydro or aluminum bikes. These bikes have a different battery and charger from the carbon models. Higher capacity cells.


Ahh, I thought you meant all Rise models


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I leave my bike (H15) on charge all the time, possibly for several days if I'm not riding it. Only one time I had the 80% issue. All other times it changes to 100% and my Garmin confirms that. Garmin also gives me estimate range, speed in mph. No issues.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Francis Cebedo said:


> The charging issue is if one leaves the charger plugged in overnight or well after charging is complete, the charger discharges the battery to 80+%.


Perhaps it's your dodgy Californian power grid? Do you get brownouts? Or perhaps it's my dodgy 100 year old house wiring causing my charger to think it is being switched off and and back on again causing it to remain at 100% lol.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Tickle said:


> Thx I need to upgrade my Garmin I have an older low end model I just use for ride info, having the battery info handy and in % would be nice


I have an 830 and I paired it using the Ebike sensor. This way you can choose all the data screens. Only slight draw back is instead of seeing off, Eco, Trail , Boost, it displays 0,1,2,3. Don't bother with the RS Tool box garbage!


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Ripbird said:


> I have an 830 and I paired it using the Ebike sensor. This way you can choose all the data screens. Only slight draw back is instead of seeing off, Eco, Trail , Boost, it displays 0,1,2,3. Don't bother with the RS Tool box garbage!


My Garmin 830 shows Eco, Trail, Boost on the Shimano app - no 0.1,2,3


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> My Garmin 830 shows Eco, Trail, Boost on the Shimano app - no 0.1,2,3


I pair my Garmin straight to my bike as a sensor and don't use whatever Shimano app that you use. On second thought, it may show Eco, trail, boost on the Shimano Steps data screen, but I prefer all my custom screens as they show my AXS gearing, HR, cadence and what ever else I want to monitor.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Tickle said:


> What's the app your using to check battery? I charge night before or morning of usually for 3 hrs or so till blinking green light.


The way I check my battery % prior to charging or just to know where my level is at the night before I ride. I power on my bike and Garmin, then start a ride on my Garmin with 1 button press and the battery % comes up. Then I stop and delete the ride.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Ripbird said:


> I pair my Garmin straight to my bike as a sensor and don't use whatever Shimano app that you use. On second thought, it may show Eco, trail, boost on the Shimano Steps data screen, but I prefer all my custom screens as they show my AXS gearing, HR, cadence and what ever else I want to monitor.


I don't use a 3rd party app.

With both my shimano-motored YT & Orbea, once my 830 paired with the bike, the Garmin 830 offered a Shimano page with viewable functions.
I believe it's native to the Garmin. No additional app installation necessary.
Once the page is activated within the 830, I swipe left from the home screen to view my shimano info.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> I don't use a 3rd party app.
> 
> With both my shimano-motored YT & Orbea, once my 830 paired with the bike, the Garmin 830 offered a Shimano page with viewable functions.
> I believe it's native to the Garmin. No additional app installation necessary.
> ...


Correct, I also have this, but I prefer my custom data screens to display the needed info I want. I have an addition of 5 other screens I use at different times which all display my AXS gearing.

I'm guessing I could add my AXS gearing screen to this, but the upper secondary battery symbol/ Shimano steps logo is a waste of space and I'm okay seeing 1,2,3.

One thing I know is for certain/experience is that the RS Tool box was glitchy and would load half of the time.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

ThumperTalk The Dirt Bike | Motocross | Supercross Forum at DirtRider.Net


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Roaming50 said:


> I leave my bike (H15) on charge all the time, possibly for several days if I'm not riding it. Only one time I had the 80% issue. All other times it changes to 100% and my Garmin confirms that. Garmin also gives me estimate range, speed in mph. No issues.


Guess I'm too paranoid to do that, heard too many stories about ebike battery fires, altho I do have several power tool's lithium batteries on their smart chargers full time. The first year I just charged after rides till blinking green light and unplugged, but after reading about storing bike for long periods of time at full charge I changed things up and now just charge night before(and unplug), or morning of ride


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll look at that 830 model, I saw another new model the Explorer 2 that looks nice and little cheaper, any input on that one?


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tickle said:


> Guess I'm too paranoid to do that, heard too many stories about ebike battery fires, altho I do have several power tool's lithium batteries on their smart chargers full time. The first year I just charged after rides till blinking green light and unplugged, but after reading about storing bike for long periods of time at full charge I changed things up and now just charge night before(and unplug), or morning of ride


Actually Francis what right. I did some more checking and I was wrong and found my H15 in an 86% charge state even though "fully" charged. I've now put it on a smart socket (a Kasa) that will auto switch off after 3 hours of charging and which I can easily tell Siri to switch on when I want to top up before a ride.


----------



## CHOnut (4 mo ago)

Making easy work of Stile Ranch! That's motivation enough for me to go e-bike!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

CHOnut said:


> Making easy work of Stile Ranch! That's motivation enough for me to go e-bike!


Stiles and Rocky Ridge climbs are fun now. They're still techy, but they now isolate climbing skills from fitness/fatigue. So given the skill, one can now clear steep, long, tech climbs in any weather. One semi-pro tip is to keep the motor at Trail or Boost level on hard segments and turns and drag the rear brake to modulate speed. This will allow you to be on power all the time when negotiating the tightest turns and bumps.

The other bonus is after I'm done with Stiles and Santa Teresa, I can cross the road to Calero, San Vicente, and Quicksilver. Get a quick 4500-foot ride and make my drive there worthwhile.


----------



## CHOnut (4 mo ago)

Francis Cebedo said:


> The other bonus is after I'm done with Stiles and Santa Teresa, I can cross the road to Calero, San Vicente, and Quicksilver. Get a quick 4500-foot ride and make my drive there worthwhile.


That's my regular loop - I can ride from my house in Almaden Valley - but even on a light-ish Ripley, I'm smoked after that ride. I figure with a Rise, I can do that loop and still have the legs (motor) to add in the singletrack between Calero and Rancho Canada del Oro. And thanks for the climbing tip, I'm usually at the very limit when climbing Stile so technique ends up taking a back seat to survival!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

CHOnut said:


> That's my regular loop - I can ride from my house in Almaden Valley - but even on a light-ish Ripley, I'm smoked after that ride. I figure with a Rise, I can do that loop and still have the legs (motor) to add in the singletrack between Calero and Rancho Canada del Oro. And thanks for the climbing tip, I'm usually at the very limit when climbing Stile so technique ends up taking a back seat to survival!


Absolutely!!! Stiles and Rocky Ridge are such quad burners with those rocks that many end up not doing them. Also Santa Teresa has many backside trails that are up to 25% grade. Great views and access and no one there ever.

Finally, the weather in that area is very harsh with almost no shade and a direct sun. Ebiking there allows riding at any time of day when there's less people. 100% legal too as of 4 years ago.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Francis Cebedo said:


> My full review of the Orbea Rise Hydro aluminum emtb is going up today, so here's a preview. Really a mind-blowing bike in terms of weight-power-range-price. It's unlike anything I've seen. really and I've tried 25+ bikes in the last couple of years.
> 
> Does anyone else know about the charging issue? I've tried Orbea Rise bikes, and they all have the issue. And I got one a couple of weeks ago for a friend and it still had the same bug.


Pare, where is that test location?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

..deleted


----------



## cchough (Apr 26, 2006)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Absolutely!!! Stiles and Rocky Ridge are such quad burners with those rocks that many end up not doing them. Also Santa Teresa has many backside trails that are up to 25% grade. Great views and access and no one there ever.
> 
> Finally, the weather in that area is very harsh with almost no shade and a direct sun. Ebiking there allows riding at any time of day when there's less people. 100% legal too as of 4 years ago.


My M20 (with Fox Factory 36/DPX2) should arrive early next week - looking forward to some long loops!


----------

